

Tips for Intermediate Git Users - rajeshrajappan
http://andyjeffries.co.uk/articles/25-tips-for-intermediate-git-users

======
gruseom
This is above-average for Git how-to blog posts. It covers a bunch of atomic
little points, so you can just skip over the ones you already know. I gleaned
a couple new tricks from it.

Speaking of which, if you're using Emacs and doing this:

 _editing the file, removing the <<<<, ====, >>>> markers and the keeping the
code you want to store_

... consider using SMerge minor mode. I've developed a strong bias against
merge GUIs over the years, but this one is very minimal -- which turns out to
be a good thing -- and doesn't mess me up.

~~~
schacon
You can also run 'git mergetool' and choose the 'emerge' option, which is also
emacs based but I believe can take the common ancestor of the merge into
account to help you out as well.

